# Recommendation for English style golden breeder on east coast



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Trowsnest Golden Retrievers

^ My sister has a friend who is going to bring a puppy home from this breeder. This was after a glowing recomendation by a breeder from Denmark. That breeder said that there are very _few_ English style breeders in the US that she would recommend. 

There is a list here too... I think you still have to be careful about who you interview. 

English Goldens in North America - Breeders


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am a veterinarian and as such, I will tell you that the two breeds couldn't be more different. Maybe the American Eskimo you grew up with was a great family pet...but by and large, I see very few that I would trust. Of course, I judge them by where they are the most stressed, at the vet's. I think American Eskimos are more catlike and more independent. A golden will impact your house with hair and mud and its' presence. My Goldens loved my kids when they were little. They still love my kids, but they are now 20 and 18 years. My six Goldens are extremely affectionate and very loyal. Go with the golden....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Trowsnest is well known. Breeds dogs for the showring and shows in obedience and does hunt tests. I have often seen her dogs when I am showing in obedience.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I totally agree with Sally's Mom. One of my friends rescued an American Eskimo dog and that dog needed to be muzzled when company arrived due to biting. She also bit several in the vet clinic they used and later were required to bring her to any appointments with a muzzle. I thought perhaps the dog was a fearful biter and snarly due to her prior history; however, my neighbors got one and she was just as snitty/snarly and was a fearful biter. I was finally able to pet her, but only after bribing her with lots of treats. For a family with small children, an American Eskimo might not be the best choice.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

We got our girl from Acadia Golden Retrievers in Sanford NC. That is about 300 miles from you I think. She's a great family pet, very calm, and from what I heard, my dog's dam is going to breed again soon. I found Patti amazing to work with and our overall experience has been nothing but positive. She has been an incredible resource since we got the dog too. She's always available to answer any questions I have. 

Oh yeah, and I have a 2 and a 5 year old and Sadie has fit in here like a glove. We couldn't have asked for a better pet. Feel free to PM me if you want more info about Acadia.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Marge at Trowsnest is my good friend and she and I work together a lot in discussing and planning. She had two litters planned this summer but one missed and I am pretty sure her list is full. I maintain her website for her and we talk several times a week. I will be breeding my Connie to one of her boys in the spring.... She has lovely and very talented dogs but unfortunately one of her litters has fallen through. It was good that you linked her page as it reminded me I needed to head up to her place to take some pictures of the new girl and update some other photos.


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*WV Breeder -- ??*

I recently met a 7 month old puppy from White Gold in Rice, WV. I looked at their web site and liked what I read about their approach to temperament and health standards. I don't know the breeder personally.

Our wonderful, well-tempered, intelligent English standard, Maisie, is from a breeder in Pasadena, MD, near you, but I'm not recommending them. If you want to have a private conversation, I'd be happy to do so.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

jluke said:


> I recently met a 7 month old puppy from White Gold in Rice, WV. I looked at their web site and liked what I read about their approach to temperament and health standards. I don't know the breeder personally.
> 
> Our wonderful, well-tempered, intelligent English standard, Maisie, is from a breeder in Pasadena, MD, near you, but I'm not recommending them. If you want to have a private conversation, I'd be happy to do so.


They say "AKC English Cream Golden Retrievers". I think the use of the word Cream is a No-No.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Megora said:


> Trowsnest Golden Retrievers
> 
> ^ My sister has a friend who is going to bring a puppy home from this breeder. This was after a glowing recomendation by a breeder from Denmark. That breeder said that there are very _few_ English style breeders in the US that she would recommend.
> 
> ...


Those dogs are real beauties and I am not even a light golden colored fan!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

jluke said:


> I recently met a 7 month old puppy from White Gold in Rice, WV. I looked at their web site and liked what I read about their approach to temperament and health standards.


Clearances are incomplete, pups are bred on prelims...and they're breeding goldens under 2 yrs of age


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

SheetsSM said:


> Clearances are incomplete, pups are bred on prelims...and they're breeding goldens under 2 yrs of age


I don't even go past their home page :no:


There are better breeders 

Great things come to those that wait. Find the right breeder and then the puppies will come.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

jluke said:


> I recently met a 7 month old puppy from White Gold in Rice, WV. I looked at their web site and liked what I read about their approach to temperament and health standards. I don't know the breeder personally.
> 
> Our wonderful, well-tempered, intelligent English standard, Maisie, is from a breeder in Pasadena, MD, near you, but I'm not recommending them. If you want to have a private conversation, I'd be happy to do so.


Not a breeder I would recommend. Consistent breeding of dogs and bitches under the age of 2 years of age - before final clearances can be obtained. Some even before the age of 1!!! Misinformation on their website about the difference in healh between UK lines and US lines.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I didn't even have to go and look at the page... I saw the word "White" and knew this would not be a breeder you would want to deal with... any time I see a kennel named ... 
white, platinum, arctic, nordic.... whatever... any word that indicates "white or snowy" I know that is not a breeder I would recommend...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Shalva said:


> I saw the word "White" and knew this would not be a breeder you would want to deal with...


I had the same thought.... 

The thing I like about Trowsnest is that their goldens do have coloring. And they are being bred for purpose vs color.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Megora said:


> I had the same thought....
> 
> The thing I like about Trowsnest is that their goldens do have coloring. And they are being bred for purpose vs color.


Marge and I have had this conversation repeatedly about preferring color. We are very much of like mind .... My Emmets sire is Andre and we are likely breeding Connie to Gus in the spring... I adore that dog... and yes Marges dogs are very performance focused... but they also have a great deal of longevity and are just super nice dogs... Her Posh and Minnie lived to 16 and Toffer is now 13 or 14 and Ozzie was one of the best dogs on the planet and thankfully Emmett has alot of grampa Ozzie in him. 

s


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Just a thought....there are some FABULOUS breeders out there who don't happen to have a website at all. I guess it's a personal preference for them, as meeting face to face or a conversation on the phone may mean more to them than having someone look at their site.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Our Winter came from an East Coast breeder, but I will not recommend her here as she did not do all of the clearances, only hip & elbow on sire/dam. However, we've been very happy with her- she is just the most gentle, calm soul. She was also a price we could afford. For next time, IF I were to go with a light Golden again (and I don't know if I would, as I like our dogs to all look different), I would check out Garden Goldens more closely- I do not know the breeder, but her website (to me, anyway) seemed credible, and she says she does all clearances. Best of luck to you!


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Incidentally, I don't know why our Winter usually photographs as pure white, but she does have color- her adult fur is just coming in now (on the tail, along her spine), and it is a creamy color, like her ears. To my knowledge, there are no "white" Goldens, but I'm not an expert, and I don't know how important the shade is to you. I personally wanted a lighter dog because I've owned black, grey, brown, and yellow dogs, but never a light creamy-colored one, and wanted something different.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

debra1704 said:


> Incidentally, I don't know why our Winter usually photographs as pure white, but she does have color- her adult fur is just coming in now (on the tail, along her spine), and it is a creamy color, like her ears. To my knowledge, there are no "white" Goldens, but I'm not an expert, and I don't know how important the shade is to you. I personally wanted a lighter dog because I've owned black, grey, brown, and yellow dogs, but never a light creamy-colored one, and wanted something different.


Actually my girl Connie and Bing also photograph as a very very light cream and both of them have color. I don't know how old your winter is but I would guess that by 2 or 3 she turns a medium gold with very light furnishings. Generally the dogs get to be the color of their ears and tail and you can see her tail tip is quite dark. She will even out over time, the thing about these guys is that they tend to get their color much more slowly where the American style seem to get their adult coloring much earlier.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Winter is 8 months old. The breeder did tell us that they normally turn the color of their ears, and I believe that Winter was actually the darkest one in the litter. In fact, someone else had a deposit down on her, but then turned her down because she was "too dark". I think she will have beautiful coloring once the fur comes in all the way- just waiting to see how much coat she has (her dad has a lot, and is wavy, her mom is more silky and not as much coat). I look at a lot of breeder sights and try to figure out what she may look like as an adult.


----------



## Gbandi (Jul 21, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for all the great info. 

@suni52... i checked with acadia but they do not have anything coming up, tanglewood may have something later

any comments on Ventess and goldensglen. they are in NC as well.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh that's a shame. I wonder if the breeding didn't take?? I really liked Tanglewood too. Tanglewood is much further from you (not sure if that is a factor or not). I think its past Charlotte in just into SC. I don't know the other two but maybe someone else here and check out the websites and give you more input.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Shalva said:


> Marge and I have had this conversation repeatedly about preferring color. We are very much of like mind .... My Emmets sire is Andre and we are likely breeding Connie to Gus in the spring... I adore that dog... and yes Marges dogs are very performance focused... but they also have a great deal of longevity and are just super nice dogs... Her Posh and Minnie lived to 16 and Toffer is now 13 or 14 and Ozzie was one of the best dogs on the planet and thankfully Emmett has alot of grampa Ozzie in him.
> 
> s


I just went and checked out her site - and have fallen totally in love with her boy, Sterling.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Shalva said:


> Marge and I have had this conversation repeatedly about preferring color. We are very much of like mind .... My Emmets sire is Andre and we are likely breeding Connie to Gus in the spring... I adore that dog... and yes Marges dogs are very performance focused... but they also have a great deal of longevity and are just super nice dogs... Her Posh and Minnie lived to 16 and Toffer is now 13 or 14 and Ozzie was one of the best dogs on the planet and thankfully Emmett has alot of grampa Ozzie in him.
> 
> s


Marge has been a wonderful mentor to me as well. She trusted me with Breeze and gave me a wonderful dog to work with. She quietly goes about pursuing her vision and does not get sidetracked by fads or trends.

Posh was breeze's grandma, she is a Toffer kid, and Gus is her brother (but not from the same litter). Love the Gusty-boy. Kind of cool to have MH siblings. Those will be some nice puppies!


----------



## Melissa C (Nov 6, 2011)

Posted by GBandi:
any comments on Ventess and goldensglen. they are in NC as well. 
__________________________________________________________________________

After looking at these websites and k9data, both of these would be a no for me.


----------



## PeterWheelock (Aug 10, 2018)

We have had two of Marge's dogs over the last 15 years. We lost our girl three days ago just one month shy of her 15th birthday but still have a handsome boy who turns ten this month. He was sired by Andre and Bridget. Our girl was sired by Burt and Chime. Our dogs have been an incredible joy to us thanks to the wonderful breeding of Trowsnest. Does anyone know what happened to Marge's dogs when she retired? We would love to find any of Andre's issue to help fill the huge hole that is now in our lives? Thanks.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Try going on k9data and entering the registered name, there is an option to pull up all his offspring, you can go through the and see who owns them and try contacting those people on facebook or looking forward on k9data.


----------



## Cwoods725 (Aug 11, 2018)

Hello! I live in Northern NJ and looking for a light male golden and I am having a hard time finding good breeders. We will drive up to 3-4 hours. Our last Golden past away from thyroid carcinoma. He was the best.


----------

